# On the move.....



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

Well with this front going through the sky is full. Well this is the case in western ND. Its quite a sight. All I am hoping for is they decide to stop for the weekend, but doubtful. Well I got pretty excited so I thought I would share my excitement.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They moved even more on Saturday. I saw just about every species that flies on the go.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

when we were out driving around yesterday (unable to hunt due to the water levels) there were birds all over the place. saw lots of cranes especially.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Wave after wave after wave of high flying snows were coming down the last 24 hours. The numbers in the area have jumped by almost 200,000 since yesterday morning. It looks like all of Canada is on the move....look out guys down in the SE part of the state many of the flocks are headed your way.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Heard of guys hunting snows in southern SD this morning...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

hopefully those are the only ones that decide to skip over nodak.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw alot snow geese fly high this morning over my house and afternoon too ... they fly very high... I wondering why? I see about 100,000


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I know there is a bunch starting to come down here.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

they came from west and I folloed and they fly south east and landed on fields where people lives closer grrrr


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Large flocks going over steady on Sunday afternoon west of Oakes. Many large flocks flying out to feed on Monday morning. Also saw two flocks of white-fronts.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

That's great but I thought we were not to give specifics on location. Not so sure we need a bunch more hunters in the Oakes area for the opening of deer season. Pressure, pressure, pressure.....demand, demand, demand.....,fees,fees,fees....! Do you see the correlation!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good to hear some aren't overflying the state.


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is what I found while out scouting.


































The location is between Minneapolis, MN. and Kalispell, MT :wink: :wink:

Nemont


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I thought that I recognized that field.... 8)


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Nice pics. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Freeze out lake area eh?


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

GooseBuster3,
Guess again.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

you guys S... and dont help out at all. Now I have to skip school tommorow and go hunting This really s...s :lol: The forecast for early next week looks like it could put an end to things quick


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Its not in nodak because there are to many snows and not enough blues.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Could be the Kenmare area possibly, maybe around crosby. Usually about that mix of blues out there.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Just give me the GPS co-ordinates please!!!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It's not Pembina but it could be Neche!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> > DJRooster Posted: 03 Nov 2004 16:15 Post subject: Neche
> >
> > It's not Pembina but it could be Neche!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I can't wait to get some snows this week. :sniper: I am going scouting tonight because I don't have school Thrusday or Friday.  then i will really try to pound them. :strapped:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

definitely neche-esque

Nemont, you've got these guys stirring...


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

Well stirring up these guys is good but I can tell you that those birds were spotted on Monday Afternoon and by the looks of it most of them are already in Texas. They seem to be all gone. 

Nemont


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

The damn things are everywhere!!! There are large groups everywhere in the NW,NC and SC parts of the state. We found many flocks in the fields of 20,000+ and and a number of roost of 50 to 100,000 geese. Any where that should have birds at this time did in the area we hunted the last few days.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Most geese I've seen in the fall for a long time.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm out of town for a week..... my timing sucks...... 

Please take some pictures for me.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I will keep the under control for you, Chris :bop:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Richard Simmons is in the next booth over. I don't know what's more annoying...2 hours of listening to him, or a whole day of an ecaller blasting behind me...

Seriously guys...please post some pics so I know that someone got some action in my absense!!!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Richard Simmons, careful, don't drop your car keys.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:toofunny: I will try to post some pics.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Best hurry I'm not sure they are staying long. Was out deer hunting and saw non stop groups heading south.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

It got warm today, and we got 3 blues, and 2 mallards, I am thinking about going to the same field and trying it again. Oh yea, we also got our limit for 3 of us shooting pheasants. Sorry I didn't take any pics today. I will try to tomarrow.


----------

